# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Built a step for deck...pics (advice needed)

## oohsam

Here are pics 
Im an idiot becuase i got my measurements wrong and the step is not straight. It is out by 40mm!!! *on the left of the step in the third pic you can see it.* I can fix this by using longer boards on the right side and slowly make them decrease in length towards the centre where the measurements line up again. Wha do you think?  
Everytime I look at the step I can notice that its not straight....I dont know what happend with my measurements. They were all fine, string lines were good, and then I only realised when it was all done..I think on one end i was measuring from the inside of the joist and the other side was the outside of the joist...Stupid me.... 
Any advice on the best way to fix this would be great. Im very upset with myself over this stupid blunder!  
OH and for those of you wondering, I laid the boards on the step this way becuase I was able to use all my offcuts..I hate wasting timber so this way i was able to use the off cuts for the step! 
Thanks.

----------


## les88

It would not worry me too much... but why not put new new boards on top of the step matching the top run and a new piece of batten around the edges to hide the double thickness.
les

----------


## oohsam

hahah thanks les. I really tried to let it go, but it was just irritating me so so so much. I think I have OCD....I fixed it. I took off the boards, put a block between the joist and the stump to even out the gap. I had to recut the last 6 boards becuase they were a little short but I still got to use my off cuts. Now I have no off cuts left! Perfect job!  
Here is a pic, excuse the sunlight. Most of you wont even see a difference!! LoL. 
Cheers guys.

----------


## JDub

Yep much better  :Cool:  
*whispers under breath* - I can hardly tell the bloody difference  :Tongue:   :Rolleyes:    :Wink: Joel

----------


## oohsam

hahaha..yeah I know it was only 4cms...but you know when something is not quite  right, and no one else can really see it but everytime you look at it, you notice it right away...its one of themthings.Much happier now. 
LOL.

----------


## brynk

gday oohsam 
end result looks bloody beaut. an achievement!

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

Good onya! 
It's little things like that which make the difference between a so-so job and one well done.   :2thumbsup:

----------


## Spelunx

I know exactly how you feel.  
I would have kicked myself until I fixed it too.  
Job well done!

----------


## Loki429

Good stuff Oohsam - well done! 
I know what you mean about no one else noticing it but that it would have driven you crazy knowing it was wrong. 
Good recovery, and brave move for admitting it to the forum here! 
Your deck must be pretty much finished now?
Did you give it a good workout over the Xmas break? 
Your s/s balustrade worked out wll too. 
Cheers,
Loki

----------


## oohsam

Thanks Loki. 
I went away for xmas break so i didnt really do much after the step was finished...
I have got to put the last board and put the deck lights in and then oil it. About a days work but Im being lazy and the heat is off the charts....So im just waitin for the right day.

----------


## AndrewPatrol

I reckon i can see a variation on the gaps between decking, maybe 1 mm or so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wonderland

Sorry to bump this thread back up, but i was wondering when you built the step, did you only use bears to support the Merbau or did you have to have bears and joist?
thanks.

----------


## 2x4

Thought it was a typo ...but it happenened twice. Had to have a bit of a giggle.
The person you are talking to must have a broad accent. I'm not being nasty, just think its funny is all. 
Bearers.... Bearers and joists I think you are triing to say :Biggrin:    
edit: oops ,sorry Ooosham, nice Job.

----------

